# Help with pen picture



## rosex86 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Just wondered if anyone could give us pointers, we've been asked to write a pen picture for our par in about 300 words but we don't know where to start or what to write, anyone have any advice or a starting sentence lol xx


----------



## Laws1612 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi lovely. I started by introducing myself. We are a young couple living in a three bed house in .......with our animals giving them names and ages then abit about them. Then followed on with what jobs we were in.
Then what we were likeuas a couple we we wanted from life included the local area and what it had to offer and why it was good to bring a child up there....

took me forever to make it sounds right its so hard selling yourself isnt it hehe x

good luck xx


----------



## dreamingofabettertime (Jun 12, 2012)

GOOD question and something everyone should ask for guidance on.......

A pen portrait is a marketing summary of what captures you as a family in a nutshell....

Think of it in terms of how would you would sell a good cheese to a customer in a shop..... the same is about to happen to you....your social worker is asking you to sell yourself to any social worker who is looking. This is the most important statement you will ever write so worth taking your time over.

The social worker who choose us said she saw our photo (picture of us cuddling up to each other, close up picture) and then looked at the pen portrait. 

We started by saying that we loved our home, family friends and surrounded ourselves with a strong support network of people with young children. We talked about things we enjoyed doing (going to the beach, walking, etc) and then told them what we could give a child (love, laughter, family, security and stability).

Hope that helps, do ask if you need anything else. XX


----------

